#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Petroleum Experts IPM 7.5.600

## mkhurram79

*Petroleum Experts IPM 7.5.600*





[IMG]http://img832.images****.us/img832/6117/00202eb8medium.jpg[/IMG]


Petroleum Experts develop the Integrated Production Modelling software (IPM). IPM models the complete oil or gas production system including reservoir, wells and the surface network.

About Petroleum Experts Ltd.

Petroleum Experts started in business in 1990. All members of the team are from a petroleum engineering or engineering software development background with extensive experience in petroleum engineering. The corporate strategy developed from this expertise and a long-term business outlook have been fundamental to the success of the company.

The company's petroleum engineering software tools enable the oil and gas industry to model dynamically their oil reservoirs, production and injection wells and surface pipeline networks as an integrated production system.

Overview

The IPM suite of tools: GAP, PROSPER, MBAL, PVTP, REVEAL and RESOLVE can be run together seamlessly, allowing the engineer to design complete field models. The models can include the reservoir tanks, all the wells and the surface gathering system. IPM can model and optimise the production and the water or gas injection system simultaneously.

With the Reservoir, Wells and Complete Surface Systems model completed and the production history matched, the production system can be optimised and production forecasts run.

The unique global optimisation approach permits the engineer to determine the optimum setting to maximum production or revenue, taking account of all constraints that are set in the system. These results can then be used to implement adjustments at the field level to achieve the optimisation goals.

There are literally several thousand fields worldwide having their production managed and optimised using IPM. Here is a recent article published in the E&P magazine using the IPM technology on the Draugen field in Norway. E&P Article

All common naturally flowing well configurations, including multi-lateral, whether naturally flowing or with artificial lift can be modelled and optimised together.

With the use of RESOLVE and OpenServer the IPM approach has been extended to connecting the PETEX software to third party software such as Reservoir Simulators and Process Simulators.

These products form a suite of complementary tools assisting engin



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**************************************************  ******************************See More: Petroleum Experts IPM 7.5.600

----------


## JONNYQUEST

Great come back Sir

Thanks for something different

good new years gift

JONNY

----------


## fox3

thank you  :Encouragement:

----------


## findaposition

But I cann't download  from  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]   it's refused

----------


## drchin1987

please guide me to the installation process. thank you very much

----------


## busheler

the link is working.
h**p://depositfiles.com/files/ffrus53kq

----------


## selfcolor

great thanks to mkhurram79

----------


## olevin

thanks

----------


## cybermoj

Can anyone please provide a license for openserver for 7.5:600?   
Or the installation files for the version openserver 7.0?
I need it urgently!
Thanx~

----------


## sang_3011

please anyone show me steps to install it
thanks in advance

----------


## hani

would you guide us how to license the soft please

----------


## sang_3011

1-Install the software.
2-Put the license.lic to the software directory.

Enjoy!

----------


## sang_3011

1-Install the software.


2-Put the license.lic to the software directory.

Enjoy!See More: Petroleum Experts IPM 7.5.600

----------


## knight282011

Thanks Khurram bro for such a wonderful software...

----------


## mkhurram79

for all my friends installation procedure is always written in info file

----------


## meamas

> 1-Install the software.
> 2-Put the license.lic to the software directory.
> 
> Enjoy!



it works or not?

----------


## meamas

I did
1-Install the software to C:\Program Files\Petroleum Experts
2-Put the license.lic to the software directory(C:\Program Files\Petroleum Experts\IPM7.5

but it does not work. who help me thanks

----------


## meamas

It is conformed Gap and Prosper are not work

----------


## jrtn

after you have done it, execute anything program ho mbal, gap, etc

when you execute it, the soft indicates you if you have a license server or and license file. you select a license file and browse it

----------


## meamas

I execute the prosper, the software does not indicate me. I check the tasks It occupy 50% CPU loading.

----------


## deny

any body have the 8.0 version...???

----------


## tortanvir

PROSPER & GAP don't work on my WIN 7 (32 & 64 bit).......
any solution.......
actually after installing & following the procedures (placing lic. file in the directory) I double clicked on GAP & PROSPER shortcuts.No window appears but the task manager shows that the prosper.exe & gap.exe are running in the background....
Any ideA share..............please...

----------


## meamas

Me too.   

So who could help us ? thanks.

----------


## tortanvir

Guess we need the latest version IPM 8.0.
 does any1 have it?

----------


## meamas

the prosper does not work in my computer. Does it work in anyone's computer.?

See More: Petroleum Experts IPM 7.5.600

----------


## meamas

who has a licence for gap and prosper?

----------


## meamas

who help us? thanks

----------


## vnpetroleum

Dear all,

I installed IPM in my PC (Win7-32bit) and copied .lic in installed direction. However, GAP & Prosper are not working. They occupy more than 50%CPU. Pvtp & MBAL are OK. Can anyone help me to solve this problem?

Many thanks for your support
vnpetroleum@gmail.com

----------


## octavio_mdk

> Dear all,
> 
> I installed IPM in my PC (Win7-32bit) and copied .lic in installed direction. However, GAP & Prosper are not working. They occupy more than 50%CPU. Pvtp & MBAL are OK. Can anyone help me to solve this problem?
> 
> Many thanks for your support
> vnpetroleum@gmail.com



Same problem for me!

----------


## omv

hello, im wondering after installion of ipm is done  only the mbal works with me  the Gap and prosper doesnt work   can any one help me ?

----------


## omv

please i want to know why prosper and gap didt work while mbal works

----------


## SEUNCAROLINE

me too

----------


## ahmedj9579

because you are working on WIN7, just change to XP and it will be fine!

----------


## elefank

that's right XP should work with no problems !

----------


## Erooil2

Thank you

----------


## carlito666

Any news ?

----------


## rakkhan

Muhharum,
Thanks for share. It will be of great help if you can uplaod the latest version IPM 8.0.


With best RegardsSee More: Petroleum Experts IPM 7.5.600

----------


## SLB

Hi Friends
I need IPM 8.0 or 8.1 and will exchange it with petrel 2013.2 full
Contact me please bye: slbsoft33@gmail.com

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## nizam144

Dear Brother,

I am a student and urgently need IPM 8.1, can you help me please?

thank you so much

----------


## nizam144

Dear Brother,

I am a student and urgently need IPM 8.1, can you help me please?

thank you so much

----------


## reheemsm2006

Many thanks for this great post. Please keep going on.

----------


## adamant

Super thanks!!!

----------


## Rizky Dermawan Haq

Thanks a lot  :Smile:

----------


## kostan

Everything works great! thanks a lot!

----------


## hamzatoon

does everyone have the license of IPM 9.0

----------


## hamzatoon

does everyone have the license of IPM 8.0 or IPM 9.0

----------


## suresh.upes11

Dear Sir,

Could anyone advise me how to license the IPM.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## naveed501

Hello Brother,



Can you please share Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1,Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1 & IPM 8.0? Thanks for your cooperation.

My email is manieagle@gmail.comSee More: Petroleum Experts IPM 7.5.600

----------


## naveed501

Hello Brother,

Can you please share Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1,Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1 & IPM 8.0? Thanks for your cooperation.

My email is manieagle@gmail.com

----------


## gravestar

thanks i need this !!  :Bull Head:  :Bull Head:

----------


## nikhilbarshettiwar

link not working

----------


## codigo98ii

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## i-anuar

they say 'don't look a gift horse in the mouth' however just fyi files generated with this version won't be opened with newer software giving message about faulty license.
if it is not the case,  please let me know...
thanks

----------


## Tafuti

IPM is at vs. 10.0 now (as per january 2016) 
From quite some times now, the IPM checks the file when opening. Files generated by newer IPM wont be opened by older versions of IPM.

----------


## Jebm1972

Hello
could you please share the software please with the license? Thank you very much

----------


## Jebm1972

Hello
could you please share the software please with the license? Thank you very much

----------


## Didier_William

ooh thank you sir for that amazing gift

----------


## petrolstd1

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



many thanks depositfiles link still work* thanks

----------


## petrolstd1

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



many thanks depositfiles link still work* thanks

----------


## fered

Hi Forum,
IPM new version` full working now with me. Ready to share.
Some other applications like Eclipse 2018, Kappa 5.2, CMG 2018 and ... are also available.
I will be happy if you interested in exchange. follow me on this address: 


tnudefski@gmail.com
Regards,See More: Petroleum Experts IPM 7.5.600

----------


## petroleum.engine

> 1-Install the software.
> 2-Put the license.lic to the software directory.
> 
> Enjoy!



Hi, 

I can see the file "licence.lic" but dont undertand how to "Put the Licence.lic to th software directory" . Please elaborate. I will really appreciate it.

Thanks

----------

